# Cheap Tools



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Against my better judgement I went to maplin and bought a watch repair kit, suffice to say I took it back today and ordered some decent kit.

Should have known really but there you go, the half dismantled watch will have to wait to be completely dismantled !

They wern't even that cheap just looked - and felt - and were - cheap rubbish.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

nevets10 said:


> Against my better judgement I went to maplin and bought a watch repair kit, suffice to say I took it back today and ordered some decent kit.
> 
> Should have known really but there you go, the half dismantled watch will have to wait to be completely dismantled !
> 
> They wern't even that cheap just looked - and felt - and were - cheap rubbish.


Sorry to hear that!!

...but you should have bought proper tools in the first place, just like mine:










(relax guys, one of these days I'll be through with this joke.. :fish: )


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Buying cheap tools is always a mistake whether they be garage tools or watch maker tools.


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely - been there done it, broke it and rounded off the nut.

As for Kutusov's tool kit - its like mine at the moment - butter knife and mole grips


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

nevets10 said:


> Absolutely - been there done it, broke it and rounded off the nut.


Been to some of the factories where they make them :lol: :lol:

It's hard to buy decent stuff these days, not just tools. The shops are full of crap and as said some of it not so cheap either.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

When I was doing my cabinet-making City & Guilds, one of the first things our instructor taught us was the difference between good and bad tools. "Always buy the best tools you can afford." was what he said. Actually, he should have finished his sentence earlier: 'always buy the best tools..." full stop. There are some excellent tool shops out there - and some excellent tools. You just gotta find them.


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't start me off on tools! If I had the ca$h back I'd spent on this lot over the years....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It would equate to *a lot* of very nice watches. Unfortunately though, I can't earn a living with watches.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If it doesn't say "Snap-On" it will probably snap off!!!









Mike


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

tixntox said:


> If it doesn't say "Snap-On" it will probably snap off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that you should always buy quality tools, but imo snap on are seriously over rated. Sure, the spanners are made to last a life time but the screw drivers I have aren't anything special infact one ratchet screw driver has a knackered mechanism!

Still nice to know that I can get them repaired anytime =DDD


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

I find that Britool and Facom stuff equally as good and also guaranteed


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Buy quality and you buy just the once,

Buy cheap and you pay extra, by the time

you learned the lesson and bought a second time,

may just as well have bought quality in the first place,

trust one who learned this lesson years ago

the hard way.


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

I was tempted by a "watch repair kit" on ebay..Â£5.99

Needless to say the screwdrivers were too thick, link remover wouldn't,the case back remover wouldn't and the only half decent thing was the the click case back remover. I was refunded with no question so a lesson learned. :blush:

Rob

PS I insist on King Dick tools for my spanners, sockets etc. Had many for 15 years and used dailey for repairing domestic appliances.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I learned this from me mum (I'm pretending the accent here, hope you'll forgive), *buy quality, it will last longer and give better return on your money.* From time to time I stray....

I bought cheap spring bar tools, and a pin pusher. A coworker broke the pusher and bought me a cheap set of tools. Free. Scratched a caseback, spring bar tool broke, a few scratched lugs, some gouged leather bands. :duh:

I should've invested in the $70-100 of Bergeon tools like I just did from Otto Frei. Great tools, will serve me well. Just in time, I've got some expensive Hirsch bands coming in for Christmas fun and photo frolics. My heart would sink if I effed up a $130 band. 

I guess that's the important rule. You've just bought a great croc or alligator brand from Roy, to put on your O&W or RLT or MK II. Now, do you do the change with a $6 POS,... or a $25 precision tool that is meant to be used on fine watches and leave nary a mark?


----------

